# Probably ENTJ, ENFP or INTJ. Who am I?



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello.

I'm being interested with MBTI for almost one year and haven't typed myself in 100%. I start getting tired of this and want to take a rest of this stuff, but I want to type myself definitely before.
Used to think I am an INTJ, later ENTJ. Recently I engaged in MBTI community which suggested me being looped ENFP (however, their estimation doesn't seem thorough to me due to some events and my few outbursts, long story). I decided to ask about this here. Maybe you'll help me to find the answer.
(English isn't my first language, just saying.)

---
(1) QUESTIONNAIRE.
I've chosen this one because it's the shortest - but also concise.
Scenario #1.

*Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?*
Before I would knew about the cancer I think I would be sad about this (and angry for her). It's natural. But later I would understand it and somehow try to get into contact with her and offer my support. I wouldn't go back to the relationship, but she was an important person, so I would offer to stay as a friend. If I were rich enough, I would also offer some financial help. My motives? I appreciate people who were close and loyal to me. However I wouldn't like to confine myself and I wouldn't stay in relationship. Life goes on. She was unlucky, I can't help her anymore. 

*- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*
Honestly I don't understand the sense of question in 100%... but let's do it my way. My feelings and what is "good" in that case. (btw I think that I'm obvious Te-Fi user, but when the questionnaire is given, I fill it all.)


SCENARIO 2 
*
FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
"Well, let's do this..." (Of course if I were sure of the fact I'm prepared for an exam). Why? Not because I like him. It might be beneficial in the future.
But in the other way I just could refuse. But I think if I were in a good mood and he would be nice to me I would accept.

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
I think I've already said that. I don't bother with the fact it might be unfair. People are doing worse things.

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
Should I help him?->What can I get?->Am I prepared?->Am I prepared in 100% so I can risk my time for him?->Do I like and appreciate him?->ok, go on.

SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
Damn, I think I lack of data. I would choose the most beneficial for me. But let's say that both have the same value... if I would like the people (and if they would be productive workers) of the Project 1 I would choose it. If not, I wouldn't bother and I would choose Project 2. 
I'm better at "big" projects, but Project 2 wouldn't be a problem. I also think working alone would be better for me. 
But when saying about stricte logical processing, 1 is the choice. The fact of having bigger impact is also somehow motivating.

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
The possibility of benefits for myself, the fact if I would feel comfortable at the group, if I would like the job, how much would I earn.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
Well I suppose that the organization here is quite messy. I try to gain influence and make myself a leader, then decide to choose one idea, which fits best. Too much ideas causes mess sometimes - even if they are the best. We aren't making life investment, we are just working in group in the college, come on.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
Effectiveness. I want to have it done. I've got better things to do th

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
Definitely making music or playing games. Watching some football or reading book maybe. I wouldn't mind relaxing with few best friends if they got time. Some bigger parties only if I had a mood for it, but if I am mentally and emotionally drained... not really, but who knows? Sometimes everybody needs it. Saturdays aren't my work-out days, so no special physical activity.

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
I don't know how to answer to it. But I like to feel like I'm somewhere else.

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Hm... if no money... Entrepreneur and musician for sure. The first one gives me freedom and the feel like I do everything by myself - I can also have an influence. Musician - because I love music and creating it. I've got a problem with the third one. An actor is interesting option, however I don't like modern cinema that much (although I like to act). Manager may be fine if not the fact I will be tied to the corporation. Psychology is fine, but the work if psychologist - that dealing with people's problems... it can be draining, and it's non-prestigious. I choose lawyer then, however I don't know if the law studies would be too boring for me.

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
It was hard. 6 nice options. Or maybe even more. And it's hard to choose without money. Money is very important, sadly or not.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Possibility of self-fulfilment, influence, reaching something, doing what I like. And independence.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

(can't paste links)

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
I see a cave (cave, yes?), there is a water inside of it, some plants and stuff. Quite nice, reminds me a bit of some RPG game location.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
Well it's a whole concept. It's a first what I can see. If I want to focus for example water, I focus on water. 
Damn, picture interpretations aren't my good side.


- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
It looks quite mystical. It may be a strength. If one could be able to sit here and relax, he would be lucky.
----

(2) QUESTIONNAIRE

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I don't take any medicines and drugs, nothing special happens to me, I'm diagnosed as mentally healthy, but who knows - the only things which I can remind about right now are my problems with self-esteem, some narcissism and aggresiveness at times. And the will to finally know my MBTI type.
I'm 17,5, male, right now I think I feel neutrally. Nothing special.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
I cannot paste links and photos. Second in a row. "Milky Way, Mountain Hehuan" something like that.
I see some stairs in the mountains, covered with some green plants, heading up. It's the night and it seems really beautiful.
I like the atmosphere of these. It is kinda mystical and dark. Mysterious. Sitting there would be a great chance to relax and abandon society for some time. It's a nice one. Just imagine staying here with music playing, it would be a great night.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
First of all I would get angry.
Secondly I would shout with some vulgar words. Probably.
Then I would try to repair it somehow, command somebody to do it, if it doesn't work, I could get even more angry, maybe shout at somebody and try to call some car ambulance. If there were no reach, I would try to ask people driving through. In the last, I would try to hitchhike, or to wait.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Not satisfied by idea, but if I've got nothing to do, if I'm far from home I would agree. Maybe it will be fun, maybe I'll meet somebody useful. I accept the invitation, I have nothing to lose. In the end I can always go away after an hour.


4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Inwardly? "Oh, go to hell, you are wrong" and something like that. But I would think later that he has the right to think other way than me.
Outwardly? It bases on the mood. If I were feeling good (and he wasn't that offensive), I could most likely ignore it and let it go. But if not, I would argue with him and maybe tell him to shut up. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
I would think about this. My beliefs aren't the only true ones, I can be wrong. If I couldn't find any reasoning connecting with my beliefs, I would change my mind. We have to seek for the truth. 
But there is also a possibility that I could ignore it. One case doesn't say anything. I think there is a matter about what that belief is and how much I stand behind this case.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I wouldn't say I care about this things. My only value is my self-fulfilment and happiness. The rest is their derivatives However my egoism doesn't mean I treat other people like pigs.
I determine it simply as that as every man is born a egoist so do I. Just some of them aren't conscious of that. I want some things and should fight for them. It's all natural.
I don't know if they can ever change. I think deeply I will have the same reasons. However everybody and everything can change.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
A) My self-confidence (although I have problems with self-esteem) and stubborness I think. I don't bother with stuff like intelligence or mystery, it is too objective although I heard those things about myself sometimes. Not fot me. I kinda hate that elitarism of intelligence.
B) Hm, I don't know. Being more social would be nice and more beneficial. I'm not totally bad at social skills but it could be much better. Although I don't like to bother about this.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
Well don't know if I said that but I hate that Ni stuff "Oh my gosh, I'm like a god I know everything I can foresee future I just know it oh my gosh". However I have to say that those things happen. For example, I sometimes just feel that one football match will finish at exact score. Without any reasoning. And it happens. Although I don't trust it that much. I feel more secure with facts and calculations, they are also more rational to others. 
I don't know when are they most often triggered. It's unregular. I also have never thought about this in that way.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
A) Those questions are hard for me. Generally I feel energized when I'm motivated. When I know something has a goal or when I like something. To be more down-to-earth... I discovered music can energize me hardly. By the way music is something what can change my mood and give me feelings, give me energy or more focus. Like some kind of elixirs. Back to the topic... I also feel that video games can energize me. I play mainly strategies. I used to be skeptical to this few months ago, but I realized that running (with headphones on neccesarily) makes me feel relaxed and energized. I also feel energy when doing some fun activities with close friends, for example playing games together.
B) I don't like all that stuff like washing, cleaning etc. Boring and too routine. Everyday activities are hard for me at times. Generally I don't like doing things in which I can't see any goal/fun.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I try to repress emotions to be more effective. I think they are also considered weakness. I also try to be cold and secure when with strangers. I'm more energetic and sympathetic with a close friends or when I meet something new. For example I had met some Hindu people in my shop recently and it was somehow exciting, I was more friendly in general. The reason? Although I was travelling quite much, it was a huge surprise to meet Hindu people in Eastern European town.

----
I wanted to write my characteristics, but I suppose those questionnaries are just better and more objective.

I can only say at the end that I'm quite sure that I'm one of those three types and that I'm Te-Fi. ISTJ may ring a bell, although I really differ from my ISTJ cousin. I just can't see myself being Fi-dom, so INFP and ISFP are out (although I could agree if someone would tell me I have strong Fi, maybe). ESFP? Just no. ESTJ? Maybe, who knows.*


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

I see Te first, and after that logically Fi, as they come in a team.

So, definitely: INTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, ESTJ

Now, I am not sure of you being an I or an E, because you answered very effective.

You have no problem with working theoretically as a psychologist, preferring it to a lawyer, which would be a great job for ESTJs.
But you have described the picture so... simple...that I am not sure if that is Te or S.

If you give further answers, it could help to know:

- Do you prefer to be alone, working alone, much more time alone, etc.. or to work with a team, meeting good friends, going out?
- Do you have spatial imagination, dejavu experiences, and can you recognize patterns, predict situations?
- Are you someone who is flexible, procastinating sometimes, open for changes, etc... or are you someone who executes his projects in one go, and follows his set plans?


----------



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok, thanks, answering questions here:

*- Do you prefer to be alone, working alone, much more time alone, etc.. or to work with a team, meeting good friends, going out?*
I tend to be alone although I have sometimes a desire to meet some friends. I have to write here also that I don't have many friends and sometimes it gives me a feeling of loneliness, compared to my INTP friend (prob the most introverted person I know) I sometimes want to socialize.
In school I always used to choose projects where I could work alone. But I also don't know if it was a matter of the fact I had wanted it or of the fact that I hadn't trust others enough - I often thought that working alone could be not only more comfortable, but the work itself would be not only more "mine" but also probably better and more effective.
I had a period of time when I was going at the parties, meeting lots of people etc. but honestly, I've got a problems those times as I hadn't known what I wanted to do. Still I don't know if I'm more of introvert or extrovert. I act as introvert by more extraverted friends and as an extrovert by, for example, INTP mentioned above. Ambivert describes me somehow, but we gonna see it... I plan to.make another questionnaire whatever goes. For the good of science.
For the end: I need that time alone, I also need a free space. I used to don't go for class trips lasting longer than two days because I was afraid that I could have not enough of it (+ I never was a guy who loved my classmates)

*- Do you have spatial imagination, dejavu experiences, and can you recognize patterns, predict situations?*
Well my imagination is seriously vivid. If it comes to the spatial imagination I think I've got it and quite strong. However I struggle at drawing or graphics, so I can't make a big use of it.
Dejavu experiences sometimes happen to me. It's not regular, but it happens. Often I don't even bother with that.
Recognizing patterns? Yeah, I can do it quite well. However, to be honest I have never understood that question in 100% (also in tests like keys2cognition). But I often see it in society, mankind in politics and not only. At things like music also. I would recognize it I think in a things like architecture too but I don't really know anything about them. I also do things in FL Studio, playing with patterns is used here hardly. And I can make good job there (atleast in my and my friends opinion).
Predict situations? Yes, but I don't really believe in that Ni godlike power. More often I try to follow with logic and reasoning. However I can often say that I predicted something after fact.

*- Are you someone who is flexible, procastinating sometimes, open for changes, etc... or are you someone who executes his projects in one go, and follows his set plans?*
I would choose the second option strongly. The first case... I'm not that flexible, however it's balanced. Procrastinating happens to me, but it can be a thing about my impatience and the fact that I often don't get results as quickly as I would like to. Or where I can't see a point at work/when it doesn't really interest me. I procrastinate mainly when I'm discouraged. If not - it's really rare. Especially compared to peers.
Changes are 50/50. However I like to be informed about them before.
Second option suits me better. It seems also more natural to me. 
I've got a period when I thought I'm not organized, but realized that when compared to most of my peers I'm really diligent.
----

I will try to make questionnaire in two days. However we gonna see. Maybe it's enough right now


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, welcome *INTJ* 

You prefer time alone because it drains you too much to spend time unnecessary with others, good friends are ok, but without them, or to less of them, you think "Why am I still here?"

You sound definitely very theoretical there, because you could answer more free than before. (I don´t like those questions either ^^) and I find you clearly N. You just know and think that you are most of the time right in an argument, right?

INTJs are open for new things, but they follow their set plans.

You have your inner guideline, and you follow it.

That with money is your personal motivation, but it has nothing to do with the functions.
But that around it was decisive.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Lord of Tinkering

I doubt he's Ni dom. ESTJ probs 


* *




But actually I don't think there is enough Ni/Si evidence here yet. Could be INTJ, could be.


----------



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you really much! I wait for opinions of others. INTJ was always making sense for me, although I have some kind of offense to Ni-doms. Most of them were too proud of their Ni dominant for me.

However, I had made another questionnaire. I can't find the button to edit my first post on telephone, so I will write it in the new post.
----
*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I don't take any medicines and drugs, nothing special happens to me, I'm diagnosed as mentally healthy, but who knows - the only things which I can remind about right now are my problems with self-esteem, some narcissism and aggresiveness at times. And the will to finally know my MBTI type.
I'm 17,5, male, right now I think I feel neutrally. Nothing special.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
I cannot paste links and photos. Second in a row. "Milky Way, Mountain Hehuan" something like that.
I see some stairs in the mountains, covered with some green plants, heading up. It's the night and it seems really beautiful.
I like the atmosphere of these. It is kinda mystical and dark. Mysterious. Sitting there would be a great chance to relax and abandon society for some time. It's a nice one. Just imagine staying here with music playing, it would be a great night.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
First of all I would get angry.
Secondly I would shout with some vulgar words. Probably.
Then I would try to repair it somehow, command somebody to do it, if it doesn't work, I could get even more angry, maybe shout at somebody and try to call some car ambulance. If there were no reach, I would try to ask people driving through. In the last, I would try to hitchhike, or to wait.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Not satisfied by idea, but if I've got nothing to do, if I'm far from home I would agree. Maybe it will be fun, maybe I'll meet somebody useful. I accept the invitation, I have nothing to lose. In the end I can always go away after an hour.


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Inwardly? "Oh, go to hell, you are wrong" and something like that. But I would think later that he has the right to think other way than me.
Outwardly? It bases on the mood. If I were feeling good (and he wasn't that offensive), I could most likely ignore it and let it go. But if not, I would argue with him and maybe tell him to shut up. 

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I would think about this. My beliefs aren't the only true ones, I can be wrong. If I couldn't find any reasoning connecting with my beliefs, I would change my mind. We have to seek for the truth. 
But there is also a possibility that I could ignore it. One case doesn't say anything. I think there is a matter about what that belief is and how much I stand behind this case.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I wouldn't say I care about this things. My only value is my self-fulfilment and happiness. The rest is their derivatives However my egoism doesn't mean I treat other people like pigs.
I determine it simply as that as every man is born a egoist so do I. Just some of them aren't conscious of that. I want some things and should fight for them. It's all natural.
I don't know if they can ever change. I think deeply I will have the same reasons. However everybody and everything can change.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
A) My self-confidence (although I have problems with self-esteem) and stubborness I think. I don't bother with stuff like intelligence or mystery, it is too objective although I heard those things about myself sometimes. Not fot me. I kinda hate that elitarism of intelligence.
B) Hm, I don't know. Being more social would be nice and more beneficial. I'm not totally bad at social skills but it could be much better. Although I don't like to bother about this.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Well don't know if I said that but I hate that Ni stuff "Oh my gosh, I'm like a god I know everything I can foresee future I just know it oh my gosh". However I have to say that those things happen. For example, I sometimes just feel that one football match will finish at exact score. Without any reasoning. And it happens. Although I don't trust it that much. I feel more secure with facts and calculations, they are also more rational to others. 
I don't know when are they most often triggered. It's unregular. I also have never thought about this in that way.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
A) Those questions are hard for me. Generally I feel energized when I'm motivated. When I know something has a goal or when I like something. To be more down-to-earth... I discovered music can energize me hardly. By the way music is something what can change my mood and give me feelings, give me energy or more focus. Like some kind of elixirs. Back to the topic... I also feel that video games can energize me. I play mainly strategies. I used to be skeptical to this few months ago, but I realized that running (with headphones on neccesarily) makes me feel relaxed and energized. I also feel energy when doing some fun activities with close friends, for example playing games together.
B) I don't like all that stuff like washing, cleaning etc. Boring and too routine. Everyday activities are hard for me at times. Generally I don't like doing things in which I can't see any goal/fun.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I try to repress emotions to be more effective. I think they are also considered weakness. I also try to be cold and secure when with strangers. I'm more energetic and sympathetic with a close friends or when I meet something new. For example I had met some Hindu people in my shop recently and it was somehow exciting, I was more friendly in general. The reason? Although I was travelling quite much, it was a huge surprise to meet Hindu people in Eastern European town.
---
Ok, it's all right now. Got some time so I did it. I thought it will last longer tbh.

Ok, now I'm on PC, gonna paste that questionnaire into the first post. Ordnung muss sein.


----------



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

@Apple Pine: ESTJ may be a possibility, as I said I'm not sure. But I have to be kinda weird ESTJ then in my opinion... who knows? But thanks for feedback!

I wrote another questionnaire above as mentioned. Maybe it could help.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Don´t forget, that you are still young, still developing your Tert. Function NE, which could give you here and there some clues.

And, there are only indivudals, even in types. Smile about the stereotypes, but don´t take them 100% for real. Perhaps 50-75%.

All ESTJs are in a head position
All INTJs are masterminds in strategy
All ENTJs are company bosses
All ISTPs are mechanics

You understand what I mean ^^


----------



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah, I'm aware of being young and developing tertiary function as well as the fact that stereotypes are stereotypes. However I think I'm old enough to get myself typed somehow. As I read there is no possibility of changing your type during the lifetime. We can always try.

BTW if you mentioned tertiary Ne do you mean that i'm ESTJ in final?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Krienkar said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of being young and developing tertiary function as well as the fact that stereotypes are stereotypes. However I think I'm old enough to get myself typed somehow. As I read there is no possibility of changing your type during the lifetime. We can always try.
> 
> BTW if you mentioned tertiary Ne do you mean that i'm ESTJ in final?


No, I just jumped on Pine Apples last idea 

I still wait on his next conclusions to your last answers. Then I probably have analysed more. ^^


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Krienkar said:


> @Apple Pine: ESTJ may be a possibility, as I said I'm not sure. But I have to be kinda weird ESTJ then in my opinion... who knows? But thanks for feedback!
> 
> I wrote another questionnaire above as mentioned. Maybe it could help.


Still thinking either ESTJ or ENTJ. Hard to tell which one.



Lord of Tinkering said:


> Don´t forget, that you are still young, still developing your Tert. Function NE, which could give you here and there some clues.
> 
> And, there are only indivudals, even in types. Smile about the stereotypes, but don´t take them 100% for real. Perhaps 50-75%.
> 
> ...


Tertiary should not be a concern when typing, unless it's Ti/Te. Inferior even more so. Yh I know so many believe in this "developing functions" theory and stuff, but it's just not really applicable stuff, therefore kind of useless.
@Lord of Tinkering


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

@Apple Pine

I have another opinion of that, but that is ok. We just are different in our thinking (independent of functions)


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> @Apple Pine
> 
> I have another opinion of that, but that is ok. We just are different in our thinking (independent of functions)


I remember thinking like you. Reading so much about inferior functions, being excited how I relate to one or another inferior function. How Se inferior makes so much sense. Ultimately, it gets to the point you see how these bottom 2 only mess things up and make each case more difficult than it is ;p

Almost in each questionnaire you can see their dominant function in play. Especially easy to spot Ti/Te/Fi/Fe. Similar but harder with their second function. That is enough to type someone. 

Anyway, as you have probably noticed already, I am not really explaining my opinions and I have been a bit active on this subforum. That's because I don't believe it's a good idea to explain functions to someone new. They will have surf through stereotypical and oversimplified topics anyway. It would require an oversimplified version, otherwise it would be confusing. And maybe cuz I am lazy. 

A pity it's only us here now, if I am not mistaken lol


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Apple Pine said:


> I remember thinking like you. Reading so much about inferior functions, being excited how I relate to one or another inferior function. How Se inferior makes so much sense. Ultimately, it gets to the point you see how these bottom 2 only mess things up and make each case more difficult than it is ;p
> 
> Almost in each questionnaire you can see their dominant function in play. Especially easy to spot Ti/Te/Fi/Fe. Similar but harder with their second function. That is enough to type someone.
> 
> ...


You know, we both have different experiences, independent of the fact that I am much older, and you have much longer written here about MBTI with new peoples who want to be typed.

I definitely respect your knowledge. Now and then we have the same opinion about one´s type. We just have different ways to go. And that is ok. We are in a forum where not only are 16 different MBTI/Socionics types (Don´t forget Ennegram ^^) but different cultures, mentalities too. So, I am just doing it in my way 

I hope we can work together in this here, without correcting each other´s way of analyzing or how we see facts, just because we are different? 
That doesn´t mean that we don´t criticize each other´s result of typing, if we have another opinion!
:happy:

Let´s work together, Synergy!!

(Yes, sometimes it is a little bit thin here. Just imagine how it would be with 10 more!)


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Lord of Tinkering said:


> You know, we both have different experiences, independent of the fact that I am much older, and you have much longer written here about MBTI with new peoples who want to be typed.
> 
> I definitely respect your knowledge. Now and then we have the same opinion about one´s type. We just have different ways to go. And that is ok. We are in a forum where not only are 16 different MBTI/Socionics types (Don´t forget Ennegram ^^) but different cultures, mentalities too. So, I am just doing it in my way
> 
> ...


Not criticizing, just thinking out loud. I can debate about it, I can forget about it, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Apple Pine said:


> Not criticizing, just thinking out loud. I can debate about it, I can forget about it, doesn't matter to me.


Then let´s forget about it, I am not the type to want to argue. Live and let live, and thinking out loud as you did, That´s my way 

So, back to topic:

INTJ, ENTJ or ESTJ

What do you think speak against that he is an introvert?


----------



## Krienkar (Mar 1, 2017)

Seems like you've got some problems. You can ask me questions if you need to of course, feel free to do it. For the good of science.

BTW maybe should I make some comparison between Ni/Ne/Si/Se and write what does match me and what does not?


----------



## Hunter1611 (Apr 27, 2010)

> INTJ, ENTJ or ESTJ
> 
> What do you think speak against that he is an introvert?


Coming in at the end here...but I'll give a brief opinion. I'm thinking that the Te was way too strong to not be the dominant function. He also seemed to be very future oriented, heavy on reaching goals, and being generally very purpose driven, whereas I believe Si has more of a security focus. He strikes me as ENTJ.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Hunter1611 said:


> Coming in at the end here...but I'll give a brief opinion. I'm thinking that the Te was way too strong to not be the dominant function. He also seemed to be very future oriented, heavy on reaching goals, and being generally very purpose driven, whereas I believe Si has more of a security focus. He strikes me as ENTJ.


And I thought, because he seems not to be good with people or prefers to be alone, that he is an Introvert. Although your arguments seem logical too. Hmmm.

What if Si in form of collecting money, to be safe in this world. Could that be a motivation for an STJ?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

Krienkar said:


> Seems like you've got some problems. You can ask me questions if you need to of course, feel free to do it. For the good of science.
> 
> BTW maybe should I make some comparison between Ni/Ne/Si/Se and write what does match me and what does not?


Hey, excuse my break. Had to work ^^ and sleep, I am no real Jawa.

As you can see, our problems lie in your financial ambitious motivation. Can you give us a short explanation where you got that?

And, have you hunches when deciding things, or do you rely on facts, or traditional ways. Do you like to go new paths?


----------

